
Should a Self-Driving Car Kill Its Passengers in a “Greater Good” Scenario? - Turukawa
http://www.iflscience.com/technology/should-self-driving-car-be-programmed-kill-its-passengers-greater-good-scenario
======
sharemywin
Tell me which one doesn't and I'll buy that one. Sorry other hypothetical
people.

------
JoeAltmaier
It won't be decided by philosophy or ethics. It will be decided by law. Any
company that sells a car that kills its driver will be sued to oblivion. Also,
nobody will buy it.

And this isn't some mind puzzle. The first software for the first generations
of self-driving cars will have to code something. What will they code?

------
rootbear
I believe the First Law would require that it save that maximum number of
persons.

------
nojustnot
/s/"Greater Good"/"Bottom Dollar"

------
Arzh
Nope, the job of the car should be to protect the occupants.

